# Performance mods?



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I have been lurking in the MKV forum because I am leaning towards a new VW. I am curious how people are liking the 2.5 so far? Also, what mods are there available and how much have tuners been able to squeeze out of the motor? It seems like a good platform. I hope tuners don't overlook this engine in favor of the seemingly more popular and easier to tune 2.0T.


----------



## path2live (Sep 28, 2004)

im completly satisfied with mine. wish i had more hp but i know they'll come out with more soon. well i hope.


----------



## ghettofocus (Jan 19, 2006)

just based on my research and in contacting the chip makers, don't expect software for this engine anytime soon. ABD Racing is advertising software for the 2.5L, but according to GIAC it's not legit as they havne't even started it yet. IMO, if you go 2.5, start with the cosmetics until the parts for performance come out.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Performance mods? (audiophiliac)*

I'm very happy with my 2.5L.
Don't let the advertised numbers fool you; the engine is no slouch. It gets me around just fine, and its low-end torque characteristics make it a great motor for daily commuting.
The 5-cylinder engine puts out a great amount of grunt thanks to an extra cylinder (over a regular 4-banger) and its displacement. Lane changes and accelerating up hills is no problem, even in high gear.
Also, the VAG 5-cylinder engines all produce a nice growl at mid- to high-rpm and have a muted roar that is distinct and awesome. The BGP 2.5L (in my opinion) sounds almost as good as VAG's VR6 (2.8 and 3.2 variants) when you get on the throttle.
I can't wait to see what tuners put out for the 2.5L, as I am certain that it is quite detuned from the factory.


----------



## ghettofocus (Jan 19, 2006)

it is detuned. i've seen numbers from 175 all the way to 195 as far as what they de-tune it from. 195 i think is pushing it, but that engine is easily a 175hp engine. i think a chip and maybe an intake would bring that back. when all is said and done, software, a turbo, an intake, and an exhaust should bring that somewhere between 210 and 220 HP, and produce some pretty disgusting torque.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, I am most intrigued as to the possibilities. I love the sound of my VR, and would like to hear the 2.5 with a decent cat-back on it.







I NEED that sound. haha....I just need to go drive them all.....GLI, 2.5, GTI, TDI, DSG, 6M, etc....I am sure the car will choose me.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (ghettofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettofocus* »_it is detuned. i've seen numbers from 175 all the way to 195 as far as what they de-tune it from. 195 i think is pushing it, but that engine is easily a 175hp engine. i think a chip and maybe an intake would bring that back. when all is said and done, software, *a turbo*, an intake, and an exhaust should bring that somewhere between 210 and 220 HP, and produce some pretty disgusting torque.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (VWinA)*

haha *turbo*...only 220...








i am really interested in seeing someone do a turbo setup, i'm thinking more towards 300+ in mind w/ a good tune and the right turbo, beyond that i'm sure is possible but not good IMO on a FWD car
and also the possibility of supercharging this car would be even more ideal for a DD.


----------



## racecrmike (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Heathen)*

5 cyl turbo in da house.
http://video.google.com/videop...=true


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (racecrmike)*

Same footage without the ghastly music:
http://video.google.com/videop...=true
'Course, still the wrong motor per the OP's question, but if that Audi 5 cyl is wrong I don't want to be right.


----------



## QuantumProject (May 9, 2006)

*2.5L turbo on an ancient Haltech EFI*

I am running a Haltech F3 EFI on a 5 cylinder turbo Quantum Wagon. I am looking for a new EFI since the current Haltech is toast. I don't really want to build a Mega Squirt because of time constraints on this project car. Any thoughts about the Haltech F10X or E6X? Any other fuel management systems I should be looking at?


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: 2.5L turbo on an ancient Haltech EFI (QuantumProject)*

porn movie song LOL


----------



## glock005 (May 28, 2006)

I'm completely satisfied so far with the package out of the box...
May get the itch to tinker with it by the time my warranty expires and mods flood the market (in 4-5 years)


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (glock005)*

i think everyon ei smissing th epoint in that video..
that is a 2.0 or 2.2 liter 20 valve turbo motor. it was DETUNED TO !* PSI to make 450WHP for the GroupB rally class, which quickly became nil cos people were gettin killed.
also, dahlbacks little 1200whp ride..yeah...2.2l 5 cyl turbo motor runnin 3bar of boost almost...so. you get the idea.
autotech has an exhuast and carbino is makin an intake, i've looked at the 2.0T intake..and it seems you can use it on the 2.5 as well. same intake design, duh!
i'm contemplating buyin a new rabbit..we got them in today, i drove it. lov eit.
totally sweet.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

I can't wait for people to just bring the detuning from the fatory back to normal, with 175-190hp, without having to go turbo or supercharger would be great for this car.
The engine can definetly produce tons of power with a big turbo kit, but most people don't do that, why are companies not coming out iwth a decent chip and maybe intake, I don't know what they can get from just chip tunning, but if it is detuned from the factory maybe the intake is enough for 175hp, maybe all the detuning was done in the programing.


----------



## tucker3434 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well if it is detuned as much as people think lets all hope it is in the software. It would be really nice to pull 20hp and tq out of a chip on an na car. However that is most likely wishful thinking. I'd say with chip intake and exhaust together expect between 15-25hp. Past that you'll be spending some $$$. But I know I'd be pretty happy with 170hp and 190 ft/lb of tq in a rabbit.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_ i've looked at the 2.0T intake..and it seems you can use it on the 2.5 as well. same intake design, duh!


I'll give you one guess why a intake manifold from a 2.0t 4cyl wount work on a 2.5l 5cyl. 
If it is detuned that much you could see big gains on a chip. Look at what Hondata reflashes do on RSX's. But if your really after big power #'s then you should have bought a GTI. For the price differance between the two you will spend almost twice that trying to turn your 2.5 into a performer.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
For the price differance between the two you will spend almost twice that trying to turn your 2.5 into a performer. 

Wow, just like a 12v VR6. However, with that motor you also had the pleasure of buying VWs most expensive motor and trim package (ie- GLX) from the start and had to throw even more money at it to make it a performer. So in the end, it's even more expensive. 
With 2.5L at least you are starting with a cheap car that likely has more hp potential than the 2.0t.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

Without getting into the 2.0T vs 2.5, and what is better-cheaper dilemma.
For us that ALREADY have or will get a 2.5 anyway, what is availible. That's the topic.
What is the engines limiting factor? is it the exhaust? the intake? Jamie has mantioned that VW was originally going to get this car out with 175hp, and that somebody at VW said the engine could do 200hp easily.
So I beleive that the potential is there, more so if you look at very low red line. 
If a chip can get us a higher red line and 20hp, I think that is doable and should be what most 2.5 owners want.
I don't think a 350hp turbo kit is what most people will do with this engine OR the 2.0T for that matter.
The torque might not get a big gain but getting a higher redline, with the added usufull rpm's that this would provide and 20hp is something most people would jump on, I know that is what I want as a first step.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Without getting into the 2.0T vs 2.5, and what is better-cheaper dilemma.
For us that ALREADY have or will get a 2.5 anyway, what is availible. That's the topic.



It appears that of this writing, you have an intake and exhaust for the 2.5L car. I don't think the slowness in development has do with an inherent problem with the motor itself, I think it's simple economics. 
The 2.0t is an easy motor to tune, companies in europe had the code before the mkV was available over here, so chip tuning is fairly easy, and thus cost effective for the tuners. People clamored over the 1.8t motors and their ease of tuneability, so it's easy to see why this same level of enthusiasm has been carried over to the 2.0t. 
With the 2.5L motor I think since it is not in the "hot" model of the car, this will be less of a priority for the tuners. Plus since it's a US only motor, it is up to US tuners only to find fueling solutions for the car. 
If it was me and I currently had a 2.5L base golf, I would do things the way it is described. Eveything else first, motor last. Hopefully by that time, someone will start looking at the 2.5l motor.


----------



## sonyxplodjetta (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

So I went to my local dealer today and saw that the new Rabbit's have arrived. I was told by more than one person there that the 2.0t will be coming out in them in due time. I'm just wondering though, will the 2.5 be able to handle more than the old 2.0 4-banger that is in the MkIV's? Also, was is the Tiptronic DSG tranny like? Will it be able to hold up to more power down the road? I know I'm prolly going to get flamed and bashed for wanting the DSG but I can't stand driving a standard in this cities traffic. (Basically 24/7 bumper to bumper BS) Are there any actual performance parts as of now for the 2.5's?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (sonyxplodjetta)*

the 2.5 will definetly handle morepower than the old 2.0 4 cyl, but that is not to say much. I have confidence in the 2.5 engine but the aftermarket doesn't really offer anything yet for the 2.5.
The DSG is a great tranny, it is not a tipical automatic since it does not have a torque converter, but this tranny will not be able to handle as much power as the manual, but the limits of the DSG are yet to be found-proven. So this will take some time too.
I guess it would depend on how much power are you looking for in the future, to see if maybe a DSG 2.0T and later a chip is better or a tiptronic (conventional torque converter automatic for the 2.5 engine) or manual 2.5 is better for you. Price will be an issue too, of course.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Neuspeed just released its cat-back for the 2.5L. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hillside Imports has it for $795 shipped.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Deception)*

hp increase? or is it just for sound?


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

A chip migt need premium gas, which would defeat some of the cost advantages of the 2.5L.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_hp increase? or is it just for sound?

Neuspeed claims 8-10hp gain.


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Heathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_
but not good IMO on a FWD car
.
 Your exactly correct. Getting tons of HP with the FWD only gets you so far. Sure you have nice figures but the power is not as usable as it should be.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

i'm expecting this to be a very tuneable motor.. with a compression ratio of 9.5 to 1 its already good for a nice turbo or SC setup.. 
if the 2.0 ABA/AEG can get a kti with there ratio and work well why not thsi motor..
and with the rabbit coming out with this motor tuners will have to show this motor some love..


----------



## vdubkeller (Jul 14, 2006)

Neuspeed is saying that they will be releasing by fall, the 2.5L turbo kit. No idea yet on the price, however I was told that the hp gains were awesome.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vdubkeller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkeller* »_Neuspeed is saying that they will be releasing by fall, the 2.5L turbo kit. No idea yet on the price, however I was told that the hp gains were awesome.

ive heard you say that in 4 different threads so far


----------



## MK2 GTi 8v (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

HPA needs to make a turbo kit for the 2.5


----------

